# How far is Ft Lauderdale from Key West?



## Cathyb

Tuggers:  Checking Southwest Airlines to get to Key West and they only have a stop in Fort Lauderdale.  How many miles is Ft L from Key West. Is it an easy drive?

Would we be better flying into Miami from Los Angeles and driving to Key West?

Thank you for any advice!


----------



## krissydee

Maybe a 3-4 hour drive.

Pretty easy drive, once you get into the keys its just 1 road in and out.


----------



## somerville

The Fort Lauderdale and Miami airports are not that far apart.  You wouldn't gain much by flying into Miami.


----------



## TomR

Cathy: In my three trips to Key West, I have never driven from a Florida airport.  I hear it is a beautiful drive. I also hear that you could get caught up in a lot of traffic (think St. Maarten traffic).      Furthermore, I have always stayed in Old Town where a car is absolutely not necessary.  I’m looking for a trade into Key West for next year, hoping for either the Galleon or the Banyan Resort. I’ll be flying into Key West then too.   

Tom


----------



## Janette

The drive is beautiful but can be slow. We have always left Miami early in the morning the day of check-in and then enjoyed the drive without a reason to hurry. When we left, we left early(like 5 am) since we were driving back to Georgia at that time.


----------



## Pit

FLL to Key West, 191 miles, 4 hours
MIA to Key West, 161 miles, 3 hours 31 minutes

It's a nice drive on a sunny day.


----------



## Cathyb

Thank you all -- I think i have all the info to make an executive decision


----------



## JeffW

FLL airport seems to offer lower fares that MIA, and in my opinion, seems to be easier to get into and out of.  Although FLL is a bit North of MIA, it's pretty much all highway (I believe 595W to the FL Turnpike (south), so I don't think it's that much additional time.

Jeff


----------



## Cathyb

Jeff:  Lower fares plus smaller airport -- a win-win situation.  Thank you


----------



## chicklet

We'll be doing the flight from buffalo to Ft. lauderdale - $398 return for 2 pretty good deal considering it's a non stop flight.  Renting a car for 10 days and travelling to Key west for 2 nights.  Looking forward to some beach time.


----------



## stratusnj75

I would definitely recommend driving to Key West.  Back in my more adventourus days, I drive from Ft. Lauderdale to Key West and back again in one day.  Only had the one day free to do it.  I am desparately wanting to get back again for a longer stay, but the drive was really cool, bouncing from Island to island.  Had my 1st mojito in Key West and been hooked on them since  

Devin


----------



## adkferrets

depending on traffic, it can't be done in much less than 4 hrs.  But it's an extremely scenic drive with lots of places to stop and explore, once your at Key Largo and below...


----------



## Lou

Rent a convertible, put the top down, and enjoy the drive.


----------

